# First day, second cast...fishing success!



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

20" Sea-Run Brown trout. What a helluva fight. The Cornwallis River where I caught him runs into the Bay of Fundy (the highest tides in the world) and this was at low tide so I had to deal with 15-20 foot sheer mud banks. I literally had to tire him out in order to walk him an 1/8th of a mile up a near by brook, til I got him to a safe place to bring him on land. The 6lb mono I was using wouldn't have handled dragging him up the banks edge. And he was only lightly hooked in the tongue.
It took two of us to get him on dry land. And about ten minutes to revive him in the brook before release. What a fun time!









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Beautiful brown! Nice catch

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Beautiful brown! Nice catch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Thanks manl

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice catch. Catch & Release too, that would be a difficult one to throw back.

I'm lucky if I catch 1 or 2 fish a year and they are never trout.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Bruce....It makes it easier to release them because the Cornwallis is one of the most polluted rivers in all of Canada....
This trout would've been safe to eat cause it isn't a resident...It is a Sea-Run...but, when you see sewage float by, it is discouraging to say the least.
The residential browns are really dark brown with bold spots...Very beautiful...But, they don't put up as strong of a fight as the Sea-Run trout...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Well done MW - thats a nice fish! Been trying to get me some of those for ages now - but the opportunity alludes me...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Well done MW - thats a nice fish! Been trying to get me some of those for ages now - but the opportunity alludes me...


Gotta keep trying man...I have discovered the best lure ever for browns....This is my cold water brown trout lure...I've caught some big ones with it...Slowly reel with a jerk and pause every so often...It acts like a wounded bait fish...The browns can't resist it
Johnson "Splinter" (gold) 1/4oz









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a Whopper Mikmaq! Nice catch!!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice. Catch man I've never been trout fishing but plan on doing so this summer, I have been slaying largemouth though ????


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That's a Whopper Mikmaq! Nice catch!!


Thanks Joe! 


Luck over skill said:


> Nice. Catch man I've never been trout fishing but plan on doing so this summer, I have been slaying largemouth though ????


I do a lot of smallmouth fishing...No largemouth in this area...
All we have here is trout - brown, speckled, and rainbow (steelhead), smallmouth bass, perch, chain pickerel, and salmon...Other than that we get ocean run fish that come into our rivers to spawn/feed such as striped bass, Gaspereau, shad and smelts...The last three are only during their spawn run...Stripers are all year round.
You really need to try trout fishing...Takes more patience and gives a totally different fight...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good job.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > That's a Whopper Mikmaq! Nice catch!!
> ...


Yea I've heard that they fight pretty good just gotta go up to the mountains for them but for now I'm good with my bass









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Luck over skill said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ibojoe said:
> ...


That's a beauty! And I absolutely love bass fishing...its my favorite actually....So I'm not saying that trout is better... It's just a different experience...A good one...I fish every species we have here...I try to enjoy it all as much as I can

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice catch!
I hope it was delicious.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

the core said:


> Nice catch!
> I hope it was delicious.


I released him...He was only a juvenile...And I caught him in one of the most polluted rivers in Canada

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

